# 1938 Elgin Robin



## 41rollfast (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking to sell this bike here soon. 
Need your guys help and critic on this one. 
Realistically what can I get out of this bike. 
All origional correct parts other than stem, to my knowledge. 
Air cooled hubs, triple drop wheels, Torrington 8 pedals, bars, bb, and headset, correct sprocket....etc
Trying to sell local for now. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 18, 2014)

*with no tank*

hard to say with no tank.....tank makes this bike.....


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 19, 2014)

Original paint? Wrong pedals, stem, fenders, light, tires, and maybe seat (hard to tell)..still a great bike..how much?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 19, 2014)

*Nice ride, let us know when you figure out a price*

Nice ride, let us know when you figure out a price


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 20, 2014)

Would it be too much to ask about $1,300 ish? Local only. 
I had a guy said he would be a serious buyer at $1,200 about 2 months ago, but it's hard to contact him due to his work hours.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd find that guy! Like the others said a lot missing/wrong with a bike that is tough, and expensive, to find parts for. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2014)

From what I can see, it looks like a frame, rack, crank & wheelset at best.
The fork doesn't look correct, so thats a downer.
I have a tank, seat and headlight nacell, so I could potentially put some kind of a Robin Rat Rod together, but my main interest would be in the frame.
The wheels are nice, but not too hard to come by. How much is a late model Elgin Robin frame worth?

I could be interested at the right price, and I could possibly pick it up this weekend, either before or after the R.R.S.F.R.   ( Rolling Relics San Francisco Ride)


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 20, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> From what I can see, it looks like a frame, rack, crank & wheelset at best.
> The fork doesn't look correct, so thats a downer.
> I have a tank, seat and headlight nacell, so I could potentially put some kind of a Robin Rat Rod together, but my main interest would be in the frame.
> The wheels are nice, but not too hard to come by. How much is a late model Elgin Robin frame worth?
> ...




Your questions are the same I have. Not trying to oversell the bike here but its also missing EXPENSIVE parts that I have to take in considration for the buyer. A late model is probably not worth as much as an earlier one. Who knows?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I ride all of my bikes so I purposely wanted a '38 due to the tendency of the seat tube breaking on the earlier models. That said I've yet to see an early frame with a messed up seatpost? I haven't seen a significant price difference between the early or late models. V/r Shawn


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 21, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I ride all of my bikes so I purposely wanted a '38 due to the tendency of the seat tube breaking on the earlier models. That said I've yet to see an early frame with a messed up seatpost? I haven't seen a significant price difference between the early or late models. V/r Shawn




I also have a 36 Robin and I ride it almost anywhere,  I haven't had any problems with the seat tube. Maybe it's like a myth. Lol. Or to scare people into selling it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 21, 2014)

41rollfast said:


> Your questions are the same I have. Not trying to oversell the bike here but its also missing EXPENSIVE parts that I have to take in considration for the buyer. A late model is probably not worth as much as an earlier one. Who knows?




I would open up the proverbial "big boy wallet" if...
-I had at least the tank, more so if the front fender and light as well.
-It was a '36 (the only thing better about later Robins is more color options).
-The paint was not touched up (speculating on the white stripes) and it wasn't clear coated (I would bet it is).
-Hadn't bought anything cool in a while and needin; a fix.

I'd hire a private detective to get a commitment out of the $1,200 guy, less his fees might still be better off.

I had my Oriole with similar lines and aluminum fenders + nice allstate w/w tires for sale at Copake and MLC without any offers to my asking price of 1k.
Surprised it didn't sell and it's back to roost with the other birds.





Chris


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 22, 2014)

Your right. Would be a lot easier to sell with either light or tank. Think I'll try making reproduction fiberglass tank or light, still learning the process though. If i can't find a buyer as is ill put a little more into it, and hopefully make a little more money too  
Thanks to those who has some input!!


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 1, 2014)

BUMP 
Local sale only $1,200 OBO 
Pm me, we can work something out.


----------

